# good outing!!!



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

took my two oldest fishing for the first time

bat ray


thornback (son caught)


another thorn back he caught




another bat ray


croaker


boy first fish


total count for three hours of fishing
2- batrays
4- thornbacks
2- round stingrays
8- croakers


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Point Lookout, MD?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty cool! We have something like that up here but they're called skates. I don't know if they're related though. I bet your kids will remember that trip for a long time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are cool. That'd make any kid happy. Good job.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

seal beach pier, CA


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow. I didn't realize there were croakers in the west coast. Are they white croakers?


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

don't know, first time I've fished the west coast, just what others called them.


----------



## arrowone4me (Sep 23, 2007)

Yellow Fin Croakers and Sand Sharks or called Shovel Nosed Sharks. 
We've caught many over the years out of Oceanside. The sharks are great eating.


----------

